# Game Anforderungen



## Black_Beetle (12. März 2008)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen und mir die Seite nennen wo man das Spiel aussuchen kann und dann einem gezeigt wird ob es für den eigenen PC funktioniert oder nich.

Ich finde diese Seite nicht mehr.

Hat sich erledigt hab sie gefunden.

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## der_schnitter (13. März 2008)

Oder frag einfach Wikipedia...


----------



## Player007 (14. März 2008)

Die Site hab ich noch gefunden:
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10213/

Gruß


----------



## Genius637 (14. März 2008)

eigentlich hat sowieso jedes game eine eigene site und dort stehen immer die systemanforderungen. 
einfach googlen


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2008)

Die werte stimmen sowieso fast nie! Siehe Crysis, liebe das game aber es läuft nicht so wie es laut verpackung laufen soll!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. März 2008)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen und mir die Seite nennen wo man das Spiel aussuchen kann und dann einem gezeigt wird ob es für den eigenen PC funktioniert oder nich.
> 
> Ich finde diese Seite nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



coole Seite, danke. sogar schon Assassin's Creed ist bei.


----------

